# Ich muss eine Testklasse schreiben, aber weiß nicht wie ich anfangen soll



## LetsSebi (3. Mrz 2021)

```
public void einfuegenVorne(String name, Int alter){
   JElement1 e1Neu = new JElement1(name, alter );

e1Neu.setNext(anfang);
anfang = e1Neu;

if(ende==null)
  ende= e1Neu
}
```

*Dazu soll ich eine Testklasse schreiben, die mit einfuegenVorne eine Liste erzeugt sie Auflistet und die Größe angibt*


----------



## Barista (4. Mrz 2021)

Ich nehme an, Du sollst JUnit verwenden.

Wird in Eclipse und sicher auch in IntelliJ unterstützt.

In Eclipse (was ich benutze) in der Ansicht Project Explorer oder Package Explorer Mausklick links auf die zu testende Klasse und

New ->JUnit test case

auswählen.

Im zweiten Bildscirm nach dem Next-Button die zu testende Methode selektieren (Haken dran machen) und Button Finish klicken.

In der erzeugten Test-Methode ein Objekt der zu testenden Klasse erzeugen.

[CODE lang="java" title="Test"]

// Arrange
MeineKlasse meinObject = new MeineKlasse();
meinObject.setMeineTestVoraussetzungen();
String name = "testName";
Int alter = testAlter:

// Act
meinObject.einfuegenVorne(name, alter);

// Assert
Assert.assertTrue( meinObject.getMeinTestErgebnis() );

[/CODE]

Im Netz findest Du sicher noch weitere Infos über die dreimal-A-Vorgehensweise.


----------

